# Acer Chromebook c720-2103



## MissStallone101 (Nov 7, 2019)

Acer Chromebook..
Operating System
Main inquiry question is the Acer- Chromebook c720-2103 11.6" (2GB) black still safe to use??.I really don't know much for Chromebook as I have always used windows based.But purchased a refurbished Chromebook not verifying first if this version was still something latest and not too old.Thanks,in hopes you can help me by replying soon..


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Google only update Chromebooks for between 5-6 years.
Your Acer Chromebook c720-2103 - is now out of date and as it only uses Chrome as a browser you are running a risk by using it, when all security updates have been stopped.

https://9to5google.com/2019/07/03/acer-c720-chromebook-replacements/


----------

